# Castelli Inferno vs Free Aero



## jtmoney528 (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone have experience with both of them and care to share their thoughts on them, differences, pros of each, cons of each?

Main reason I ask is I still like to ride when its cooler outside (say around 30-40 F) and didnt know how greatly having the inferno would affect that.

Also have the option to get the Assos Lightweight F1. Uno S5 instead of the inferno or free Aero at around the same price.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You need to be looking for something completely different at 30-40F.
Both (Inferno and Freeaero) are "summer" kits the inferno is lighter (actually see through) and you can get a sunburn under it.
The same goes for the Assos gear, with Assos it's real simple look at their temp ranges and buy what they list.


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

mikerp said:


> You need to be looking for something completely different at 30-40F.
> Both (Inferno and Freeaero) are "summer" kits the inferno is lighter (actually see through) and you can get a sunburn under it.
> The same goes for the Assos gear, with Assos it's real simple look at their temp ranges and buy what they list.


^^^^this^^^^

Mike knows what he writes of. Both are summer weight, and you can in fact get a sunburn through the Infernos.

I go to my Garneaus for anything under 60 degrees.


----------

